# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  آموزش gtk#

## davood_skh

با عرض سلام
يك لينك يا مقاله آموزشي gtk#  كسي ميتونه كمك كنه
باتشكر فراوان.

----------


## Rubik360

http://www.zetcode.com/tutorials/gtksharptutorial/

امیدوارم مفید باشه

----------


## zahmatkesh8519

این برنامه چه کاربردی داره؟

----------

